#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Can someone tell me what are non-financial transactions?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

I heard that there are two types of transactions, Financial and non financial.
I don't have a clear idea about non financial transactions just know that the non financial transaction don't involve money and goods.


Can someone explain me what are non- financial transactions?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> I heard that there are two types of transactions, Financial and non financial.
> I don't have a clear idea about non financial transactions just know that the non financial transaction don't involve money and goods.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me what are non- financial transactions?



Yes, non-financial transaction means where something doesn't have a monetary value, whereas you make transactions based on stuff that doesn't have a monetary value!

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Friends,
> 
> I heard that there are two types of transactions, Financial and non financial.
> I don't have a clear idea about non financial transactions just know that the non financial transaction don't involve money and goods.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me what are non- financial transactions?



Non financial transactions involves no transfer of funds between accounts .
Change of user details ,balance,inquiry,mini statement printing 
PIN change and cheque book request are the NFTs at ATM.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes, non-financial transaction means where something doesn't have a monetary value, whereas you make transactions based on stuff that doesn't have a monetary value!


Thank you for your clarification Shivani,




> Non financial transactions involves no transfer of funds between accounts .
> Change of user details ,balance,inquiry,mini statement printing 
> PIN change and cheque book request are the NFTs at ATM.


Thank you so much wondergirl,Now I know what are the transactions are non financial transactions.

----------


## Lorraine

> Hello Friends,
> 
> I heard that there are two types of transactions, Financial and non financial.
> I don't have a clear idea about non financial transactions just know that the non financial transaction don't involve money and goods.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me what are non- financial transactions?


A transaction which cannot cause a monetary impact on the company are non-financial transactions.
Love, Respect, affection, gratitude, trust, compassion can be identified as some examples. 
For further clarification use this example: Occurrence of the flood is a non-financial transaction whereas the loss occurred due to flood is a financial transaction.

----------


## Bhavya

> A transaction which cannot cause a monetary impact on the company are non-financial transactions.
> Love, Respect, affection, gratitude, trust, compassion can be identified as some examples. 
> For further clarification use this example: Occurrence of the flood is a non-financial transaction whereas the loss occurred due to flood is a financial transaction.


Thank you for this clear explanation about non financial transactions, It's really helpful.

----------

